# kooper



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is my 10 year old, he had a tplo, 5 years ago, we got some rimadyl tablets for pain, not all were used, i noticed yesterday, that in his other hip,which is not perfect, but did not need surgery, he has some pain, i have these tablets, they expired in 2012, any danger in giving him these,to help his pain?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When in 2012 did they expire? 

I'd check with your Vet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't. Most medications have very conservative expiration dates, so it's probably fine. And even when they do expire, it usually just means that they lose their potency. However, "probably" wouldn't cut it in this case, since some medications do expire at their dates and can become dangerous. I don't know either way about Rimadyl, but I wouldn't risk it without at least talking to the vet.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> When in 2012 did they expire?
> 
> I'd check with your Vet.


 A year ago, in april.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since it's been almost a year, I'd call my Vet and ask.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They probably have lost their potency, so probably wouldn't have much effect. Would be worth getting a new prescription from the vet. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally see no harm in giving him one and see if it works. Most often the expiration date is just a guideline and does not mean that that is the date and now it is no good. Otherwise you will most likely have to get a vet appointment to see the status of the hip and then get a new prescription.
If he continues to have problems, a vet visit would be indicated though.

I am going through this with my boy right now. Had TPLO one one side and FHO on the other side done over a year ago and now his right hip seems to be giving him problems and I am having more x-rays done next week and hopfully start cold laser therapy.

Good luck to your boy and that he feels better soon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't give him one without having his liver values checked. Have you tried him on Glycoflex III ?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would normally also say, have bloodwork done before putting a dog on Rimadyl, but I think her being in a pinch and Kooper being in pain, I would put him on a couple of doses instead of leaving him in pain and discomfort. Vet visit and bloodwork can be done during the week.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He has been on joint supplements for years, i have him on cosequin ds, the last few months, i have been giving him the rimadyl, i have here.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You might want to look into different pain medications that might have less side effects than Rimadyl. Tramadol can work wonders without the risk of damaging the liver. Good luck with Kooper.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think NSAIDS do help better with inflammation from chronic arthritis pain and if it gets worse, supplementation with Tramadol. Once bloodwork is done and the liver values are normal, NSAIDS are a much better choice for arthritic pain. 
Any NSAID carries a risk, I think Rimadyl is in general getting a bad rap because it has been out so long. Getting bloodwork done every six months for any dog on Rimadyl or any other NSAID is a must in my book as preventive measure. And giving a supplement that strengthens the liver like Denamarin, Denosyl or Marin is always a good idea along with an NSAID. But, just my opinion..... my experience..........


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I ordered some dog aspirins, waiting to see if he feels better, before taking to vet, if i see he is not getting relief from pain,i will take him, i just know he does have a slightly bad hip.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I do think NSAIDS are better for arthritis, too, but if pain can me managed on Tramadol for the time being, NSAIDS are always an option later.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Once you are a vet, you will know. 
Sorry, but I think doggie aspirins are a lot worse than Rimadyl or other NSAIDS and now I am leaving this conversation. 
Good luck to Kooper, I hope he feels better soon


----------

